# leaves keep dying!



## afireoutside (Jun 22, 2006)

my plant is about 2 months old now.. and its not doing too good.  i should have like 7 or 8 nodes of leaves now, but the bottom nodes keep withering away and dying so i only have 4.  all of the top leaves are still looking green and fresh but the bottom ones turn yellow and then die.  help.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 22, 2006)

We need a lot more info than that to help you.
Let's start with media/container (what kind) and light (how much of what kind).


----------



## afireoutside (Jun 22, 2006)

its growing outside in the dirt mixed with potting soil and it gets direct sun(this IS an outdoor forum) from 10am to 1 pm, ive been giving it a very small amount of miracle grow in the water every now and then too.


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 22, 2006)

do u have any pics if so that would help


----------



## afireoutside (Jun 22, 2006)

pictures removed


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 22, 2006)

it may be using the food stored in those leaves to stay alive
do u fertilize?


----------



## afireoutside (Jun 22, 2006)

ive just used a little miracle grow a few times


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 22, 2006)

wat kind of miracle grow is it
u should use a 20-20-20 fert


----------



## afireoutside (Jun 22, 2006)

i know i should use something with 20 20 20 but im not spending money on fertilizer for just 1 plant.. im not sure what the miracle grow is... could the problem be something else?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

afireoutside said:
			
		

> i know i should use something with 20 20 20 but im not spending money on fertilizer for just 1 plant.. im not sure what the miracle grow is... could the problem be something else?


*The problem could be the MG nutes you gave it. *


----------



## afireoutside (Jun 22, 2006)

even from 1/8th of the reccomended dose?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

afireoutside said:
			
		

> even from 1/8th of the reccomended dose?


*Yup because you could be giving the plant something it doesn't need or want. What are the numbers on the MG nute bottle? There should be 3 of them. I would lay off giving it anymore and see what happens. You should think about getting some good nutes. I know it cost money but in the long run you will end up with better bud. *


----------



## rockydog (Jun 22, 2006)

I pay $14 for my Fox Farm Grow Big, but at the strength you use it, it will last a few grows. Totally worth it IMHO.


----------



## afireoutside (Jun 22, 2006)

the nutrients ratio on that miracle grow is 15-30=15 by the way


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 22, 2006)

15-30-15 is for flowering.
, but all miracle grow products are crap.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> 15-30-15 is for flowering.
> I may get banned for saying so, but all miracle grow products are crap.


*Your pretty funny GG but the strange thing is i'm not laughing. *


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 23, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Your pretty funny GG but the strange thing is i'm not laughing. *


 
(edit) you don't care...seems to be your problem
Please don't push this ganja..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 23, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> (edit) you don't care...seems to be your problem
> Please don't push this ganja..


 
EDIT
Leave me alone and I'll leave you alone, deal?


----------



## skunk (Jun 23, 2006)

15/30/15 in miracle grow is for flowering that is there newer boxes anyway. the box i bought last year of miracle grow was 15/52/15 getting tight with the phosphate.anyhow afo scroll to the botton of this page and click on hicks marijuana nutrient disorders trouble shooter .


----------

